# Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?



## hamburgcity (25. August 2015)

*Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?*

Moin Moin,

kennt jemand zufällig dieses Gerät? 

Panasonic TX-55CXM715 4K-Fernseher: LED-Fernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Es soll sich laut Media Markt Mitarbeiter um ein "Sondermodel" handeln. Unter Idealo haben auch nur Media Markt und Saturn das Gerät im Angebot um in Netz kann ich es nicht finden.

Er hat mir ein Angebot gemacht in Höhe von 1480€

Danke Euch!


----------



## floppyexe (28. August 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?*

TX-55CXW704 VIERA CXW704-Serie - Panasonic Deutschland & Österreich

Viel zu teuer. Das einzige was der von Geiz und Geil hat sind 200 Hz mehr Refrashrate beim Bild.
Selbst über die EAN: ean 5025232812462 kommt man zu den Geizmärkten in Europa. Warscheinlich ein Gerät bei welchem aufgrund von Defekten Sachen weggelassen  oder andere Funktinen hinzugefügt wurden. Würde ich mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Leonleon1 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?*

Es gibt hin und wieder einfach Saturn und Media-Markt (sind ja eh eine Gesellschaft) exklusive Geräte. Hatte ich auch schon bei LGs. Das dort vorsätzlich B-Ware vertrieben wird, halte ich für eine mehr als gewagte These. Da ich mich allerdings nicht genug mit TVs auskenne, kann ich leider keine Empfehlung aussprechen. 


Grüße


----------



## Performance-Gaming (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?*



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand zufällig dieses Gerät?
> 
> ...



Mhm ich frage mich gerade echt ob du Beiträge überhaupt liest wenn ich mich recht Besinne habe ich dir schonmal 2 Panasonics Empfohlen die weitaus besser waren vom PLV und anderem her...


----------



## hamburgcity (28. September 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?*



Performance-Gaming schrieb:


> Mhm ich frage mich gerade echt ob du Beiträge überhaupt liest wenn ich mich recht Besinne habe ich dir schonmal 2 Panasonics Empfohlen die weitaus besser waren vom PLV und anderem her...



Sorry für die seeeeeehr verspätete Rückmeldung. Ja, ich glaube Du hattest mir Geräte empfohlen - ich habe in diesem Beitrag jedoch nicht nach weiteren Empfehlungen gefragt sondern wollte lediglich wissen, ob jemand das Gerät kennt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Gerät? Panasonic TX-55CXM715  Media Markt / Saturn "Edition"?*

Generell würde ich von so " exklusiven " Modellen Abstand nehmen. Man könnte irgendwann im Garantiefall in die Röhre schauen weil das Gerät nicht mehr Verfügbar ist


----------

